# Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant



## Icetii (5. November 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars 9: Kurskorrektur für das Trilogie-Finale geplant*


----------



## Wubaron (5. November 2018)

Hm. dann müsste Teil 9 ja ganz schön viel aufklären was Teil 7 und Teil 8 angefangen haben. Bezweilfe das ein bisschen, immerhin muss er ja auch eine eigene Story vorantreiben. Bin da da ein bisschen skeptisch weil Disney interessante Storyelemente für Bücher und Serien aufheben will. Den Eindruck hab ich zumindestens. 
Auf jeden Fall bin ich sehr gespannt wie Teil 9 die Trilogie beenden wird.


----------



## Cicero (5. November 2018)

@Wubaron

Sehe ich ganz ähnlich. Wobei ich für Teil 9 nicht sehr optimistisch bin. Es sind schon immens viele Frage und Handlungsstränge, die in einem Film zusammengeführt werden müssten. Und: Carrie Fishers Tod muss auch noch irgendwie sinnvoll "verarbeitet werden". Wohlgemerkt nach ihrer Mary Poppins Einlage mit übernatürlichen Körperkräften.


----------



## Orzhov (5. November 2018)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Hm. dann müsste Teil 9 ja ganz schön viel aufklären was Teil 7 und Teil 8 angefangen haben. Bezweilfe das ein bisschen, immerhin muss er ja auch eine eigene Story vorantreiben. Bin da da ein bisschen skeptisch weil Disney interessante Storyelemente für Bücher und Serien aufheben will. Den Eindruck hab ich zumindestens.
> Auf jeden Fall bin ich sehr gespannt wie Teil 9 die Trilogie beenden wird.



Ich würde mein Geld auf die nächste Trilogie setzen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (5. November 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Ich würde mein Geld auf die nächste Trilogie setzen.


Ich denke nicht das es eine nächste Triologie geben wird wenn die nicht irgendwas Exquisites hinlegen.
Durchschnittswiederholungen werden definitiv nicht langen und die neuen Baustellen der Lore aus dem Mixer wollen befriedigend ge-/erklärt werden.

kleiner Vorschlag:
Die Machtgeist-Realweltbeeinflussung als Halluzination darstellen, ansonsten können die ja die weiteren Schlachten schlagen.


----------



## LOX-TT (5. November 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das es eine nächste Triologie geben wird wenn die nicht irgendwas Exquisites hinlegen.



es sind bereits 2 angekündigt

- Trilogie von Rian Johnson
- Trilogie der GoT-Typen


----------



## Gast1661893802 (5. November 2018)

GoT ???


Wie war das doch gleich mit dem Boba Fett Film ?

Ankündigungen ist eines, gestartete Filmaufnahmen etwas ganz anderes.

Man denke nur an unsere Ankündigungsweltmeister in der Automobilbranche.
VW/Audi/Daimler/... will 2020/2023/2025 ...


----------



## LOX-TT (5. November 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> GoT ???
> 
> 
> Wie war das doch gleich mit dem Boba Fett Film ?
> ...



Game of Thrones

der Boba Fett Film wurde zu Gunsten von der Serie "The Mandalorian" auf Eis gelegt.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (5. November 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Game of Thrones


Ähh ... falscher Thread ???
Es geht hier um Star Wars !



LOX-TT schrieb:


> der Boba Fett Film wurde zu Gunsten von der Serie "The Mandalorian" auf Eis gelegt.


War mir bekannt, es unterstreicht allerdings nur das es dabi nicht bleiben muß.


----------



## Wubaron (5. November 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> es sind bereits 2 angekündigt
> 
> - Trilogie von Rian Johnson
> - Trilogie der GoT-Typen





LesterPG schrieb:


> GoT ???
> 
> 
> Wie war das doch gleich mit dem Boba Fett Film ?
> ...





LOX-TT schrieb:


> Game of Thrones
> 
> der Boba Fett Film wurde zu Gunsten von der Serie "The Mandalorian" auf Eis gelegt.





LesterPG schrieb:


> Ähh ... falscher Thread ???
> Es geht hier um Star Wars !
> 
> War mir bekannt, es unterstreicht allerdings nur das es dabi nicht bleiben muß.



Die Game of Thrones Produzenten sollen eine Trilogie drehen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (5. November 2018)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Die Game of Thrones Produzenten sollen eine Trilogie drehen.


Achso ... davon ab dachte ich immer das der Regisseur über die Qualität eines Filmes "entscheidet",  wenn die Produzenten gut sind kann der das doch immer noch verhageln.


----------



## Jalpar (5. November 2018)

Und was bedeutet diese Kurskorrektur? Bezieht die sich auf die Filme, TV-Serien oder das Marketing? Und wie soll mit dem gleichen Personal, das für den aktuellen Kurs verantwortlich ist, ein Kurs korrigiert werden? 

Und was die Wiedergutmachung für die Fans angeht... Seien wir einmal ehrlich: Das Rumoren fing bereits vor Jahren  an, als Disney das EU offiziell kalt stellte, nur um sich dann inoffziell kräftig daran zu bedienen. "Die letzten Jedi" war lediglich der letzte Tropfen, der das Fass zum überlaufen brachte. Mit der Reaktion der Herrschaften von Lucasfilm auf die berechtigte Kritik der Fans (ich rede jetzt nicht von den Trollen) auf einen schlechten Film, ist ein Star-Wars-War ausgelöst worden, der so einfach nicht mehr zu befrieden ist. Und warum sollten die Leute sich einfach ruhig stellen lassen, wenn sie zuvor beleidigt, und als Rassisten und Sexisten diffamiert wurden? 

Die ersten Boykott-Aufrufe zu Ep. 9 gibt es bereits. Eine Kurskorrektur allein wird hier nicht mehr helfen.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (5. November 2018)

Oh, wie soll das versöhnlich ausgehen? Teil 9 werde ich mir sicher anschauen, um zu wissen wie das ganze ausgehen soll.
Nur hege ich halt absolut 0 Erwartungen und das ist bei Star Wars doch schon ein Tiefschlag für mich.
Naja, mal schauen was da raus kommt. Evtl. wird es ja doch besser als erwartet.


----------



## Hasamoto (5. November 2018)

Ich bin da mal ganz erlich
Ich habe das desaster schon kommen sehen als teil 7 noch nicht drausen war.

Disney ist nunmal nicht für ihren Storys bekannt sonnst würden die sich nicht laufend bei Grimms Märchen bedienen.

Eine Komplett neue Triologie sich aus den Fingern zu saugen ohne eine vorstehlung zu haben was der Schöpfer des Starwars Universums geplannt und angeleiert hatte,war zum scheitern verurteilt.

Dazu kommen noch die Logic Fehler die in der Triologie selber gemacht wurden.

Beispiel: Ray soll eine unbedeutenes Mächen von Ihrgendwelchen Junkys sein, aber wieso bekommt sie dann Lucky Familienschwert?


----------



## Wamboland (5. November 2018)

1. Wird man nie alle glücklich machen, es gibt ja sogar menschen die Episode 1 für einen guten Film halten - dagegen ist aber Ep8 ein Meisterwerk. 
2. Solo ist gefloppt weil er viel zu für kam - k.a. warum man vom Erscheinungsmuster abgewichen ist. Der Film selber ist solide und bis auf ein paar echte Ausreißer (wie Solo seinen Namen bekommt) gut anzuschauen. 
3. Ich nicht mal verstehe was sie nun anders machen wollen, denn bisher scheint es keinen wirklichen Fahrplan gegeben zu haben. Meiner Meinung das größte Problem. Jeder Regiseur konnte scheinbar machen was er wollte. Es bräuchte aber einen groben Leitfaden für die Trilogie bevor der erste Film gedreht wird. 
4. Ep8 hatte eh das Problem ein Mittelfilm zu sein und Johnson wollte dann alles anders als Abrams machen. Eben nicht das Erwartbare liefern. Filmisch ist der Film toll, nur die Handlung ist ein Desaster. Es bewegt sich nichts - wenn es den Film nicht gäbe, müsste man am Fang von Ep9 nur schreiben "Snoke starb an Altersschwäche ..." und fertig. Die Haupthandlung macht vorne und hinten keinen Sinn - es gibt keine Erklärung warum es dieses Elefantenrennen gibt und die Neue Ordnung nicht einfach Schiffe vor den Rebellen aus dem Hyperraum springen lässt ... oder mehrere Tausend Abfangjäger (die schneller sind) auf sie jagt. Klar die Hyperraum-Kill Szene gehört zum geilsten was ich jemals gesehen habe, gerade im Kino, aber sie führt alle anderen Filme ad absurdum. Der Todesstern könnte so von einem X-Wing oder einem kleinen Frachter zerstört werden ohne das man es verhindern könnte .... gibt dazu einige Videos auf YT die die Wissensschaft dahinter erklären. Die Idee ist toll, aber leider macht sie damit praktisch jede "Superwaffe" zu einem Witz, da sie billiger und effizienter ist.

Es gibt keine einfache Lösung für das Problem - ein erster Schritt wären gute Drehbücher die in sich und im SW Universum logisch sind ...


----------



## Gast1661893802 (5. November 2018)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Klar die Hyperraum-Kill Szene gehört zum geilsten was ich jemals gesehen habe, gerade im Kino, aber sie führt alle anderen Filme ad absurdum. Der Todesstern könnte so von einem X-Wing oder einem kleinen Frachter zerstört werden ohne das man es verhindern könnte .... .


Ich denke da wird die Masse des "Projektils" sicherlich noch geringfügig mit von der Partie sein.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (5. November 2018)

Wamboland schrieb:


> 1. Wird man nie alle glücklich machen, es gibt ja sogar menschen die Episode 1 für einen guten Film halten - dagegen ist aber Ep8 ein Meisterwerk.
> 2. Solo ist gefloppt weil er viel zu für kam - k.a. warum man vom Erscheinungsmuster abgewichen ist. Der Film selber ist solide und bis auf ein paar echte Ausreißer (wie Solo seinen Namen bekommt) gut anzuschauen.
> 3. Ich nicht mal verstehe was sie nun anders machen wollen, denn bisher scheint es keinen wirklichen Fahrplan gegeben zu haben. Meiner Meinung das größte Problem. Jeder Regiseur konnte scheinbar machen was er wollte. Es bräuchte aber einen groben Leitfaden für die Trilogie bevor der erste Film gedreht wird.
> 4. Ep8 hatte eh das Problem ein Mittelfilm zu sein und Johnson wollte dann alles anders als Abrams machen. Eben nicht das Erwartbare liefern. Filmisch ist der Film toll, nur die Handlung ist ein Desaster. Es bewegt sich nichts - wenn es den Film nicht gäbe, müsste man am Fang von Ep9 nur schreiben "Snoke starb an Altersschwäche ..." und fertig. Die Haupthandlung macht vorne und hinten keinen Sinn - es gibt keine Erklärung warum es dieses Elefantenrennen gibt und die Neue Ordnung nicht einfach Schiffe vor den Rebellen aus dem Hyperraum springen lässt ... oder mehrere Tausend Abfangjäger (die schneller sind) auf sie jagt. Klar die Hyperraum-Kill Szene gehört zum geilsten was ich jemals gesehen habe, gerade im Kino, aber sie führt alle anderen Filme ad absurdum. Der Todesstern könnte so von einem X-Wing oder einem kleinen Frachter zerstört werden ohne das man es verhindern könnte .... gibt dazu einige Videos auf YT die die Wissensschaft dahinter erklären. Die Idee ist toll, aber leider macht sie damit praktisch jede "Superwaffe" zu einem Witz, da sie billiger und effizienter ist.
> ...



Da ich leider nicht zweimal gefällt mir drücken kann, schreibe ich jetzt einfach nochmal diesen Kommentar, um zu sagen: Bravo, super zusammengefasst.


----------



## Wamboland (6. November 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich denke da wird die Masse des "Projektils" sicherlich noch geringfügig mit von der Partie sein.



Wir reden von mind. Lichtgeschwindigkeit ... da spielt die Masse kaum eine Rolle (e=mc^2 - Geschwindigkeit ^2 ..). Zur not baust du einen massiven Metallkasten mit Hyperantrieb und Autopilot. Also einen Hyper-Torpedo ... da müsste man dann Interdictor Kreuzer en masse haben ... und es ist unrealistisch das auf die Idee noch nie wer gekommen ist bisher... solange du es nicht erwähnst natürlich nicht, aber spätestens ab jetzt ist das eine Waffe die fast unaufhaltbar ist. 

Immobilizer 418 Interdictor-Klasse Schwerer Kreuzer | Jedipedia | FANDOM powered by Wikia


----------



## Wubaron (6. November 2018)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Wir reden von mind. Lichtgeschwindigkeit ... da spielt die Masse kaum eine Rolle (e=mc^2 - Geschwindigkeit ^2 ..). Zur not baust du einen massiven Metallkasten mit Hyperantrieb und Autopilot. Also einen Hyper-Torpedo ... da müsste man dann Interdictor Kreuzer en masse haben ... und es ist unrealistisch das auf die Idee noch nie wer gekommen ist bisher... solange du es nicht erwähnst natürlich nicht, aber spätestens ab jetzt ist das eine Waffe die fast unaufhaltbar ist.
> 
> Immobilizer 418 Interdictor-Klasse Schwerer Kreuzer | Jedipedia | FANDOM powered by Wikia



Wo eine Waffe ist, ist auch ein Abwehrsystem/Schutzschild gegen sie. Dann wird halt eben ein passender Schutzmechanismus erfunden. 
Oder vielleicht hatte die Raddus irgendeine besondere Technick die ihr das ermöglichte, sodass es für normale Schiffe, vor allem viel kleinere, nicht möglich ist. Klar, wär irgendwie ein Trick mit Geschmäckle. Wahrscheinlich bleibt die Szene unerwähnt und sowas wird es nie mehr gemacht.

Mich interssiert was es mit dem Jungen am Ende des Films auf sich hat. Er zieht ja den Besen mit der Macht an sich. Sicherlich wird er keine Rolle in Teil 9 spielen, aber vielleicht stellt er eine Brücke zur neuen Trilogie dar? Oder soll er einfach nur als Symbol dienen das immer wieder Menschen gibt die die Macht in sich tragen?


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (6. November 2018)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Wir reden von mind. Lichtgeschwindigkeit ... da spielt die Masse kaum eine Rolle (e=mc^2 - Geschwindigkeit ^2 ..). Zur not baust du einen massiven Metallkasten mit Hyperantrieb und Autopilot. Also einen Hyper-Torpedo ... da müsste man dann Interdictor Kreuzer en masse haben ... und es ist unrealistisch das auf die Idee noch nie wer gekommen ist bisher... solange du es nicht erwähnst natürlich nicht, aber spätestens ab jetzt ist das eine Waffe die fast unaufhaltbar ist.
> 
> Immobilizer 418 Interdictor-Klasse Schwerer Kreuzer | Jedipedia | FANDOM powered by Wikia



Wurde im expanded universe bereits mehrfach erklärt. Schilde in SW sind umso stärker je schneller das Projektil das auf sie trifft. Deswegen konnten die Droiden in Episode 1 auch einfach durchlaufen. Ich meine sogar in clone wars sieht man Schiffe die in den Hyperraum gehen, gegen ein Schiff prallen und einfach explodieren, während das getroffene Schiff keinerlei Schäden davonträgt. 
Johnson hat das einfach nur ignoriert. 

Man könnte argumentieren, dass sie die Schilde unten hatten, um mehr Energie auf die Waffen zu geben, weil Hux ein Idiot ist ? Keine Ahnung.  

Aber das ist ja auch weiß Gott nicht die einzige Logiklücke in diesem Film.


----------



## LOX-TT (6. November 2018)

naja die Schilde der Supremacy runterzufahren würde ich jetzt nicht einem Hux, oder wer auch immer das Kommando nach Snokes Ableben über das Flagschiff der FO hatte, in die Schuhe schiebe. Der Megasternzerstörer hatte eigentlich keinen Grund sich zu schützen und damit zu rechnen dass Vizeadmiral Holdo einen Kamikaze-Angriff mit der Raddus starten würde, war nicht absehbar.


----------



## Enisra (6. November 2018)

ach schon wieder das Mimimi mit dem Schild und dem Kamikaze
wenn man keine richtigen Argumente hat

Und ich spar mir das jetzt mal mit der Ausführung warum die Angeblichen Fans nicht die Ahnung haben, interessiert ja eh nicht, man müsste den Film ja vielleicht gut finden


----------



## SpieleKing (6. November 2018)

Star Wars 8 war in meinen Augen einer der besten Teile überhaupt! Es kotzt mich an das Trollen anscheinend wieder belohnt wird! Meiner Meinung war Solo nur ein Flop weil er zu einem echt beschissenen Zeitraum raus gekommen ist, den gut war er alle Mal.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (6. November 2018)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Star Wars 8 war in meinen Augen einer der besten Teile überhaupt! Es kotzt mich an das Trollen anscheinend wieder belohnt wird!


 ... sprach der Troll 


SpieleKing schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung war Solo nur ein Flop weil er zu einem echt beschissenen Zeitraum raus gekommen ist, den gut war er alle Mal.


Definitiv !
30 Jahre vorher mit noch aktiven Han Hype und ohne die maue dritte Triologie wär der eingeschlagen wie eine Bombe !


----------

